
Every function can be computable - lisper
http://jdh.hamkins.org/every-function-can-be-computable/
======
kazinator
> _What I mean is that there is a universal algorithm, a Turing machine
> program capable of computing any desired function, if only one should run
> the program in the right universe._

But is the selection of the right universe a decidable problem?

